# My gear



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

Calls:
I have the primos hotdog, ki-yi, and double whammy. I also have a sceery howler. The sceery howler seems to have the best sound for howling over the hotdog. The ki-yi is easy to use also for distress sounds.

Weapons:
I started using my Remington .22lr, Rossi .17hmr, or my Heritage .22lr/.22mag. handgun. I just bought a Saiga .223 that should get the job done.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

You certainly have enough gear to get the job done! I dont have the Ki-Yi or Double Whammy but the Hotdog has done wonders for me in the past!


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

you are just scratching the serface. i've been at it a long time. i have 100 + production calls 52 custom calls, 4 electronic callers, lots of decoys over 50 cassette tapes and 10 cd's
some folk collect stamps i collect calls
mine are waaaaaay more fun.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

cmiddleton, I can't imagine having over 100 calls! That would be quite a sight!! Kinda gives me an idea. Of those 100 calls, what is your favorite one? I have around 20 calls or so, half of which I use. My bobcat lanyard is all Verminator stuff, Tweety, Psycho Tweety, Long Range Tweety, and Thumper. I like their shrillness, and ease of use. My coyote lanyard consists of the Lil Dog, Hot Dog, Dan Thompson Red Desert, and Sniper Predator Alpha Dog.

My battery consits of a Remington 870 12 ga with custom camo, HR Handi Rifle in 243, and a Savage Model 10 in 22 250. The 243 is my favorite.

In my backpack I always carry water bottles, a couple packs of crackers (how can you go wrong with the bacon chedder?), toilet paper and a first aid kit. Also I keep a few chunks of rope, digital camera, fold up tripod, and batteries. Spare ammo goes without saying.

I never leave home without my phone, and it is always in my pocket...on silent. You never know when you are gonna need to make a may day call. You can never be too safe.

Tommy.


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

I have just got into this, i joined up with a local Predator club and the as part of the membership gave me a call i also won a call from them in a raffle it was a local one also bought a Knight & Hale from cabelas and it started out sounding pretty good but on my last trip out it almost sounded as if it was losing air. The club im apart of doesnt allow the use of E-Calls. Also i use cabelas brand leafy camo and my rifle is a little over kill im sure, its a .30-06. 
Last trip out was my first trip out and i was able to call in three so i was happy next time though i want to shoot one.


----------



## Groovy Mike (Feb 24, 2010)

keep us posted and let us new guys know what works for you


----------

